# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Schladming am 5/6.7 oder 12/13.7?

## Wohli

Is a irgendjeman oben! Möcht an einem der beiden WE rauffahren, eher am 12/13, wahrscheinlich mitm Zelt. Wär a Gaude wenn a paar Leut zusammenkommen, und Party am Abend.Eventuell würd ich scho am Freitag rauffahren!
Also wr hat Lust?

----------


## RideOn

hmmm 12./13. würd ich vielleicht raufschauen. ich red noch mim gobig wegen dem! ich sag dir auf die kürze dann bescheid!

----------


## Wohli

Mach das, wäre super!

----------


## pagey

5./6.7   werden sicher einige oben sein, noox hat das ja schon mal vorgeschlagen....12./13. geht nicht weil tauplitz austria cup !


bin also 5./6. eventuell dort !

----------


## Wohli

mmhm, des is natürlich ganz schlecht!Vielleicht fahr i ja beide WEs wenns sich ausgeht.Da ich in Schladming wahrscheinlich mei erstes Rennen fahr muss i eh no üben

----------


## mankra

Diese beiden WE werden die meisten in Tauplitz sein.

Dafür hast so schön Platz zu üben  :Wink:

----------


## Marco

könnte mir vorstelln dort zu sein : )

----------


## Wohli

@Marco: An welchem WE eher?
@Mankra: Dann muss i mi wenigstens ned so lang am Lift anstehen

----------


## Marco

lol

weiss ned, vielliecht beide...

----------


## Wohli

Passt!

----------


## noox

also jörg ist am sonntag dort. Ich nehme also stark an, dass da da Danger auch dort ist - und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich da am Nachmittag auch vorbeischaue...

----------


## theear

ja also ich habe vor am  6.7. sonntag am vormittag nach 
schladming zu fahren, 

am nachmittag hat die Familie wieder den vorzug *g*

mfg

theear

----------


## UiUiUiUi

ich bin wahrscheinlich am samstag(5.6.) dort.
allerdings net zum radln. 

pedda wie sicher is es dass du am an diesem WE dort bist?
dem eisbär sei radl wartet auf a mitfahrgelegenheit

----------


## pagey

also ob ich komm hängt davon ab ob ich freitag abends lust dazu hab und wie die wetter prognose sein wird...ich war jetzt seit wochen jedes weekend unterwegs in ganz Ö und bracuh eine pause (dies wär das einzige weekend) aber ich glaub mich reizts scho wieder zu fahren 

aber soweit ich weiss kommt der eisbär ja sowieso hin, wir sagen dir noch bescheid !

----------


## UiUiUiUi

Danke!

----------


## Marco

lol, da fällt mir auf.....des is ja schon dieses wochenende.... : )

----------


## GO BIG

Ich glaub ich werd dieses WE kommen.
Wahrscheinlich mit dem Matthias.
@RideOn: Oder willst du mitkommen?

Also sofern sich nichts kurzfristig in den weg stellt (Baum, Brückenpfeiler, usw.), bin ich dort! mit wem auch immer!

----------


## Wohli

I werd ziemlich sicher am 12/13 fahren, des WE, haben da Mafa und ich vor bei ihm am Plabutsch mit die Autos shuttln und grillen!

----------


## pagey

hab grad wettervorhersage angschaut und so schlecht sols garned werden auf der planai des wochenend.....i glaub i krieg grad mächtig lust doch hinzufahren ))  
mal schaun ...muss noch überlegen...wo gepent wird z.b.

----------


## GO BIG

Im Auto,im sitzen!

----------


## pagey

naja im auto is kein platz zum liegen, und im sitzen is unmöglch....hab das letztes jahr in schladming versucht...war grauenhaft......immer wennich für ca. 1 min. eingeschlafen bin dachte ich danach es wären stunden vergangen, die zeit verging kaum....dann hab ich es geschafft kurz richtig einzuschlafen, paar min. später hingen die hernn christian und sebastian schreiend an meiner frontscheibe 

ich hab dann irgendwann drauf gschissen und bin mit dem auto so a bergstrassen bis fast ganz rauf zur planai gfahren und hab den sonnenaufgang bewundert  :I 

im sitzen schlaf ich nie wieder 



des is ja leider der schas dass man in schaldming nirgends in der nähe der planai bahn legal ein zelt aufbauen kann

----------


## Feindi

Mich kann man am Sa oder so (weiss noch nicht genau) auch mal überholen  
Also gebt 8 und nich drüberfahren,wenn ich mal in ner kurfe liege

----------


## RideOn

@gobig: na des we wü i net! außerdem der urlaubsverkehr! fü spass!

@pagey: musst di halt mim auto auf a so steile strasse stellen dast glaubst du liegst!!

----------


## matthias

aaalso, wenn sich der giga endlich fest entschließt san ma am so. und mo. auch dort...@ride on: zum auner bin i nimma kommen, sorry!

----------


## Wohli

So wer ist den jetzt an diesem WE alles da? Ich werd mitm Pete raufkommen und am Campingplatz Zirngast wohnen!

----------

